# sand for fire belly toad!



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

hello all,

i was just wondering what safe substrate i can have in the aquatic part of my fire bellied toad tank, was actually thinking that sand would look nice but is this ok for fire belly toads?

my local pet shop sell aquatic sand for fish would this be ok???
cheers mark


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Best bet is playsand from Early Learning Centre or similar- a lot of soft-shelled turtle keepers use it. You will need to rinse it to get rid of the dust- a slow hose in a bucket of water works. Supposedly it is composed of smooth particles, easy to pass if necessary.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Best bet is playsand from Early Learning Centre or similar- a lot of soft-shelled turtle keepers use it. You will need to rinse it to get rid of the dust- a slow hose in a bucket of water works. Supposedly it is composed of smooth particles, easy to pass if necessary.


Ron's got it.
I used the exo terra riverbed sand for my turtles and it looks pretty good. Just a bit expensive.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Best bet is playsand from Early Learning Centre or similar- a lot of soft-shelled turtle keepers use it. You will need to rinse it to get rid of the dust- a slow hose in a bucket of water works. Supposedly it is composed of smooth particles, easy to pass if necessary.


thanks again ron, you no what i'll be doing 2moro!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Ron's got it.
> I used the exo terra riverbed sand for my turtles and it looks pretty good. Just a bit expensive.


yes i think it will look nice, i have these black pebbles large size so think the contrast will look good with sand. is the aqurium sand just for fish keepers really?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> yes i think it will look nice, i have these black pebbles large size so think the contrast will look good with sand. is the aqurium sand just for fish keepers really?


and TURTLES!
I got underwater grass mats in my turtle tank and mossy frog tank too.
They look great, plus give them something to play with, I reck FBTs'd love it.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> and TURTLES!
> I got underwater grass mats in my turtle tank and mossy frog tank too.
> They look great, plus give them something to play with, I reck FBTs'd love it.


thanks, fbt's seem to be happy with most things dont they, what turtles have you got?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The only trouble with most sand sold for aquaria is it can be of all types- so there is no way to be sure it's rounded enough. Playsand is def rounded, to protect the 'little darlings'!:lol2: I'm sure Exoterra's is fine, but why pay more?


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> The only trouble with most sand sold for aquaria is it can be of all types- so there is no way to be sure it's rounded enough. Playsand is def rounded, to protect the 'little darlings'!:lol2: I'm sure Exoterra's is fine, but why pay more?


very true playsand it is! cheers


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> thanks, fbt's seem to be happy with most things dont they, what turtles have you got?


Couple of musk turtles.
They're radsicksupercool.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Couple of musk turtles.
> They're *radsicksupercool*.


Love it!:no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Love it!:no1:


I might get it copyrighted.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I might get it copyrighted.


Too late- I'm already using it!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

just to let you guys no that i have done the new tank with sand, i think it looks nice, took bloody ages to wash!!!! but its finally finished, i have took the beautiful ferns out to recover from cricket attack so will have to find something a bit harder for the tank.

let me know what you think:











how many frogs can you see????


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That looks awesome.
Some might say radsicksupercool.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> That looks awesome.
> Some might say radsicksupercool.


 
:lol2: radsicksupercool it is, thanks!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

*Definitely* radsicksupercool!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

